# Dessert for Mediterranean lunch?



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Lunch will be Hummus, Tabouli, Marinated chicken, pita, olives etc, some sort of green salad (ideas welcome here, also...), but am stuck for a dessert. I have these same people a couple of days this week, and will be doing our standard dessert platter for their sandwich luncheon. I'd like to do something different.

Any thoughts on an appropriate dessert to offer with a Mediterranean lunch?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Baklavah
Fresh Poached Fruits
Pound cake scented with rose water and cardamom
Phyllo stuffed with almond, rolled like a cigar, fried and dipped in sugar/spice syrup
Pistachio Ice Cream

Lots of light sweets
Lots of nut based sweets
Lots of perfumed sweets


----------



## vicky1006 (May 30, 2007)

Biscotti
anything with phyllo, nuts & honey such as baklava. I suggest visiting a middle-eastern or greek bakery for inspiration.
Good luck!


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Those wonderful yogurt parfaits--yogurt, honey, nuts? Had them for breakfast, but you could do tiny ones in espresso cups?
Also the Greek iced coffee, haven't been since 1999, but remember it being over shaved ice, whipped cream on top.
Everything suggested above sounds fabulous too!
Enjoy and let us know what you did?
Nan


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I opt for a fruited panna cotta, I think. Light enough for luncheon, but impressive enough when made in cocktail glasses.

For the salad I think I'd look at a cucumber/tomato/red onion plate, sprinkled with salt, toasted cumin, and EVOO.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thank you all for your ideas.

My party decided that they wanted my old stand-by dessert platter which I am so tired of I could scream! Today when I dropped off the second luncheon for the same people, they were raving about it.  I shouldn't complain because it's easy and fast to put together since we keep all the components in the freezer ready to plate. In the past 2 days, we've sent out 5 dessert platters- one with every single lunch and dinner party we catered. So far for next week, I have 3 luncheons and a party for Friday night and each of them want that darned platter.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Scream on your way to the bank.:lol:
You're complaining about what you must do very well?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I know, I know. I just get excited when I think I'm going to be able to serve something different for a change.:crazy: Then I'm grateful when all we have to do is pull all the different desserts from the freezer and plate them

I have a outdoor luncheon for an environmental group I do every other month and who ALWAYS wants the dessert platter. This time, I asked her if she wouldn't like something/anything different and she told me to go for it. Woo hoo! 

Since it's employee appreciation day, I'm thinking I may do make your own sundaes or ice cream sandwiches with homemade ice cream. Molasses cookies with ginger ice cream, espresso or cherry ice cream with chocolate cookies, oatmeal cookies with ?? lemon cookies with blueberry ice cream... the possibilities are endless!! I just have to find out how long the coolers will be sitting out. Will ice cream be okay for 3-4 hours in the bottom of a well iced cooler?


----------

